# Building a fort!



## HannahBanana (Dec 23, 2012)

My female mouse (about 14 weeks old) has been doing some serious nest building. Her little house had pretty much all the substrate around it today, she scoops it with her front paws forward. I checked, the temperature is fine and she has only been doing it the last few days. I wonder if she is perhaps pregnant. She looks a little plump, I've had her just over two weeks. Perhaps she just wanted to do a little renovation?


----------



## ThatCertainGlow (Jun 23, 2012)

Hmmm. Serious, poofy nests were my main sign that a doe was about to deliver. But it was decidedly warm where I was (Florida) and they only bothered with a nest like that a day or so before delivery. Is it cold in your house? If you didn't want her to be pregnant, and 14 weeks is in my opinion much too young to be at a delivery point, then I'm hoping for your sake that she is just 'practicing' nest building, or is chilly. 

-Zanne


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery (Nov 8, 2012)

Here in Wisconsin, in the winter all my mice make huge poofy nests like that. It is common for mice to do this. Even my lone male mice make them. I give them toilet paper to make their nests with and they almost make igloos out of it. I wouldn't be concerned about this behavior much, nest building is a fun passtime for little meecers


----------



## HannahBanana (Dec 23, 2012)

It maybe was colder than usual yesterday. She is a lone female (for not too much longer) so it was maybe just making fun for herself.
I hope she isn't pregnant, I got her from a pet store two weeks ago, she was alone when I collected her but I know they did have others too. 
Heres hoping she was just wanting a really cosy nest!


----------



## scrapheapchallenge (Sep 17, 2012)

my single boy mouse is addicted to nest building and seems to happily spend much of his waking time investing in creating his latest nice comfy new nest. He laboriously drags the best bedding from all over his habitat to his chosen spot.

I have a thermometer to keep an eye on the temperature in my boys cages so they don't get too hot or too cold, in here it varies between 18 - 21 degrees C.


----------

